
Show HN: Typing app for geeks(Typingeek) - xadahiya
http://45.55.55.225
======
herbst
Not a bad idea, 2 things i noticed:

* On my first try with the simple test session, i got a text about military (which was already odd) but it was also out of sync. I pressed N from Navy and it suggested "y".

* The font is rather hard to read. I guess this shouldnt be a reading exercise.

~~~
xadahiya
I'll fix this soon, thanks

